# Ice fishing boots?



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

With hard ice just around the corner. I am in need of a new pair of warm boots to wear on the ice. 
What are you guys suggestions? I would like to keep it under $100 if I can.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey DeadI,

Check these out.. they're a pullover but you can get them cleated for good traction. Wear a warm boot inside them and you're good to go!

http://www.overshoe.com/


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are going to invest in any gear ice fishing, boots will be the best investment you make. Don't be stingy on paying a little more on boots, they will save you in the long run. Some boots are over kill, but Sorrell's are pretty basic and they're just a little more then a hundred.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going on my 5th year with my Rocky Pacs.
They have been great!
They even held up the the Strawberry slush monster.
Not sure about the price now but they should be close to your budget.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got Cabela's pac boots that look a lot like Sorrels and they have been great for me and my family. No cold feet on Pelican, F. Gorge, or anywhere I've ice fished. they are only like $70. They have others for under $100. For what it's worth.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorrels! Very good insulated boot for a minimum cost.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

the thing I have learned is the boot being waterproof is much more important that being way insulated. I definately wouldnt be stingy on paying for a good boot. The Cabela's brand pack boots have always been awesome. I got mine a couple years ago for about $120. The Inferno's they have they are really nice & keep out the water well. I have had problems with my Sorels in the past. they are warm, But they didnt keep me very dry. The most miserable day you will ever have will be when you get cold ice fishing. For me it all starts at the feet. If my feet are warm, the rest of my body is warm!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Those big ugly Mickey Mouse boots that sometimes you can pick up at the Army Surplus- 
Not much could possibly be warmer
Water proof.
They are big and heavy and I used to shoe goo indoor/outdoor carpeting to the soles for traction-
but they were the warmest ice fishing boots I have ever had.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO the most important piece of equipment for ice fish'n are quality boots.

These may be a bit over your price range but well worth it... :wink:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/8572 ... r-Men.html

If you're up around Smith and Edwards they carry these or close to them and not nearly the same price. But these boots are well worth it for ice fish'n. We have Sorel Pac boots very similiar to these. Got mine 3-years ago at Sportsman, fish'n partner got hers at Smith and Edwards. Think'n I paid right at about $110 and she paid $95.

Our feet have never got'n cold once with these and toe warmers also in the boat...at times I've had to take the boots off and remove the toe warmers.

Good luck and quality boots are again the most important equipment item for an enjoyable day ice fish'n... :wink: :wink:


----------



## tofat (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been using sorrells domanator boots for years with just lightweight socks....never had cold feet....don't know if they still make that model..

Keep your rod up


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i have quite a few snow boots, have 2 pair of sorels that are 20 to 25 years old, have changed the liners in them 3 times or more, outstanding boot. however, i also have some georgia boots that do an accpetable job and i have a pair of baffin island boots that are good to -80 or something like that... sometimes they are a bit too warm, but on those -20 days on the berry where you are exposed, they are just the ticket. since i now have a shelter and heater, i mostly wear the sorels.

so, if you get cold feet regularly and you dont have a shelter, give the baffin island boots a look over, (internet) they are comparative in price to the others listed on other responses... 80 to 150.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i normally go to cabelas for boots for the mere reason that they are warantied with no questions asked but im also a framer and i use them all day every day at work and i have been using them for 3 to 4 years and even for snowmobilling in yellowstone with zero problems


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sportsmans guide has some mickey's on special here.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=581299


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorrells.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT SIZE FOOT*

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/u ... 81299&pn=1


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

My two copper cents....Don't go cheap on boots. When you encounter slush on the deck, you will be sorry. In my past experience, sorrels have leaked on me. I have a pair of rubber muck boots, they don't have enough insolation, even with the best of socks. I would think about your boots as the most expensive piece of colthing you will buy. I love these Lacross boots. there is 2 1/2 inches between my foot and the Ice. they are 16 inches high, to keep that slush out. But they are twice as expensive as sorrels, and worth it.


----------

